# Two cyclist dead in Newport Beach.



## AythanNyah09 (Jul 14, 2012)

Two bicyclists struck, killed in separate accidents | truck, police, coast - News - The Orange County Register


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

AythanNyah09 said:


> Two bicyclists struck, killed in separate accidents | truck, police, coast - News - The Orange County Register


Jesus.

Hit and Run murders aren't "accidents", IMO.


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

WOW! My friend got hit a couple of days ago in Brentwood. This has got to stop!


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

They arrested the guy that ran from the scene. Lived in Anaheim I believe. It doesn't bring her back, but I'm glad they got him.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

that's awful, i just rode through newport beach this past sunday. 

RIP to the deceased.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

the hit and run guy should get 30 years
inhuman to leave someone to die


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Hollywood said:


> Jesus.
> 
> Hit and Run murders aren't "accidents", IMO.


Getting hit by a meteor is an "accident." In both these cases, somebody f****d up and it wasn't the cyclist.

That's four cyclists killed in the last 3 months on routes I ride regularly.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

There's a memorial ride on Sunday, October 28, 8:00 AM at the new Whole Foods market in Fashion Island. Please help spread the word!

The city will match donations for bike safety 3:1 (Wow!), with about $11,000 donated so far.


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

It gives 10/12 and 10/28 as the date for the ride.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunday, October 28, 8:00 AM.


----------



## Robinonabike (Dec 8, 2011)

Immediately following the memorial ride, I will be (legally) riding my bike through Corona Del Mar on PCH taking the right lane between MacArthur and Poppy then making a U turn and riding back. Anyone who would like to join me is welcome. Just meet at the intersection of MacArthur and PCH following the memorial ride. This is what is known as public outreach.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Robinonabike said:


> Immediately following the memorial ride, I will be (legally) riding my bike through Corona Del Mar on PCH taking the right lane between MacArthur and Poppy then making a U turn and riding back. Anyone who would like to join me is welcome. Just meet at the intersection of MacArthur and PCH following the memorial ride. This is what is known as public outreach.


Seriously? Public Outreach? That area isn't congested enough with cyclists and people who hate us? You want to add to the stigma that is attached to being a cyclist in this city by having a group of people do laps through it? 

2 years ago we had to work to re route the MS Bay to Bay to Bay ride because CDM refused our request for permits. The year prior to that they had a contractor grind the surface of PCH for 3.3 miles the day before we rode. This caused thousands of dollars in damage to bicycles and people. At least 2 people I know suffered broken bones riding on that surface because the 1 lane that was still good the CHP and local police kept us from riding on it and obstructing traffic. There is currently a measure in front of the city council for a green lane through CDM. This is looking very good for right now and I would hate to see a group of people jeopardize this by pulling a stunt like this.


----------



## Robinonabike (Dec 8, 2011)

rward325 said:


> Seriously? Public Outreach? That area isn't congested enough with cyclists and people who hate us? You want to add to the stigma that is attached to being a cyclist in this city by having a group of people do laps through it?
> 
> 2 years ago we had to work to re route the MS Bay to Bay to Bay ride because CDM refused our request for permits. The year prior to that they had a contractor grind the surface of PCH for 3.3 miles the day before we rode. This caused thousands of dollars in damage to bicycles and people. At least 2 people I know suffered broken bones riding on that surface because the 1 lane that was still good the CHP and local police kept us from riding on it and obstructing traffic. There is currently a measure in front of the city council for a green lane through CDM. This is looking very good for right now and I would hate to see a group of people jeopardize this by pulling a stunt like this.


Newport Beach will be painting sharrows in the right lane through Corona Del Mar shortly. In fact they may be there already. I road there a few days ago and there was a sign stating that they would be there soon and I assume they would like them painted before this Sunday's memorial ride.
How better to let the public know what a sharrow is than to use it? Yes, public outreach. If we are not going to use them, why would we want them. As it turns out OC Wheelman will also be riding through CdM that day after the memorial. I doubt that they will be hugging the parked cars so I will be riding with them. For the record, I don't a F#@$ about adding to the stigma of being a cyclist in this area. I would be much more concerned about adding to the stigma of being a distracted driver in this area.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Robinonabike said:


> For the record, I don't a F#@$ about adding to the stigma of being a cyclist in this area.


Robinonabike, from that statement you and many large groups are the epitome of safe and courteous cyclists in that area! They and many other groups that ride through there 4 wide on a Saturday morning are exactly why CdM and Laguna beach are so friendly to cyclists. These large groups that go out of there way to piss off motorists in these cities is exactly why I do not ride with any of them. Having been a cyclist for well over 40 years of my life I have seen pretty much all of it. Ever see the coffee club ride go through there on a Saturday morning? Usually over 50-100 riders strong not only do they disobey traffic laws but they endanger other cyclists that are not as "Pro" as they are. In riding through this city for the last 15 years I can attest to the mind of the drivers there. So far I have avoided being hit but have had many many close calls. Many of my friends have not been so lucky in this area. The shear number of accidents and deaths in this area is why the city finally approved these lanes. I am not out there to train for the TdF, I am out there to improve my health and enjoy the sport of cycling. These cities we are riding are most of the 1%ers and they really don't give S%$# about you on a bicycle! If you get between there 80k MBZ and their half caf grande latte you can bet you are toast. I will be there wearing a 24 hour Fitness jersey feel free to come talk to me about this further if you would like. I am open to discussion and maybe you can change some of my opinions, you never know.

If you feel public outreach is specifically doing laps in these lanes then go for it! But it is my opinion you are just trying to thumb your nose and antagonize the people there by inciting people to slow traffic on a Sunday morning. It is your right to use those lanes how you see fit, using them for a an organized protest as you are doing may not have the best of responses from the residents. There is a reason the organizers of this ride kept it within the boundaries of Fashion Island.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Hollywood said:


> Jesus.
> 
> Hit and Run murders aren't "accidents", IMO.


You are right, it is not an accident, but a person who had control over a deadly weapon and used it recklessly. Vehicles whizzing by cyclist is no different than bullets, they both can kill if a human is hit with one.

Until North American society starts accepting that roads are NOT only for motor vehicles and that it is acceptable to hit a defenseless person on the road just because they were on the road nothing will change. Drivers will continue to be inattentive or angry or speed so they can't react to an emergency situation and people will die. 

Condolences to the two families that have lost their loved ones.


----------



## Robinonabike (Dec 8, 2011)

There was a great turnout today for the memorial. The local CdM newpaper states that there were 1200 cyclists. A very large group split off for a much longer ride through CdM, up Newport Coast, and back to down to back bay and PCH to Long Beach. They stated it would be a recreational pace but the ended dropping me in Huntington Beach at about 27 mph. I was on my single speed so could not hang.
Sharrows have not been painted in Cdm yet but there are new light pole banners with the words "Same Road Same Rules" and Share the Road. This is a huge step in the right direction. Now let's work on Laguna Beach.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

Robin,

Thanks. My friends have posted photos at bikeNewportBeach, and more at CDMCyclist.

Don't forget the city is matching donations _three-to-one_ through Dec. 31, with $51,000 donated so far. That can pay for a lot of sharrows!

Sharrows have been marked through CDM, and will be painted very soon. Check out the pre-sharrows video.

Finally, Les can use all the help he can get in Laguna Beach.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

The original estimate from the Mayor of Newport Beach was 700, they had expected only 500. I had guessed it was around 1000. To hear it was 1200 is amazing.It was a very emotional deal this morning with the Sargent of the Newport Police that was with one of the victims as she passed! He actually witnessed the accident happen! Watching all of the people that showed up riding around Fashion Island. There were 15 in our group from 24 Hour Fitness and Team Mitsubishi. We road to the site of the event from Irvine and ten continued on for 30 mile we had drawn up. 

The guy from OCW said this was a friendly ride and the speeds would be comfortable 20+ mph. We laughed when he said that. Was a very cool day. The Sharrows will be painted soon according to the Mayor so I am really excited about this! Now all we have to do is get Laguna Beach to follow with this same idea!


FYI there were actually 3 incidents that week. One lady who is an experienced rider was hit also and survived. She was there to speak and it was very real!


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

rward325 said:


> The Sharrows will be painted soon according to the Mayor so I am really excited about this! Now all we have to do is get Laguna Beach to follow with this same idea!



I created a petition for sharrows in Laguna Beach please share it if you can with other SoCalers...

http://www.change.org/petitions/create-safe-bike-lanes-in-laguna-beach


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

180 said:


> I created a petition for sharrows in Laguna Beach please share it if you can with other SoCalers...
> 
> http://www.change.org/petitions/create-safe-bike-lanes-in-laguna-beach


Done, I have sent it to the organizer of the 24 hour Fitness MS team in Orange county and San Diego. I am hoping he will send it out to all 150 members. Hoping we can make this go really wide if we can get 100 people to share it we should be doing good.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

rward325 said:


> Done, I have sent it to the organizer of the 24 hour Fitness MS team in Orange county and San Diego. I am hoping he will send it out to all 150 members. Hoping we can make this go really wide if we can get 100 people to share it we should be doing good.


Thanks so much Robert that's excellent! I think I might send the link over to OCWeekly and see if they'll mention it. Let me know if you come up with any other great ideas, thanks again!


----------



## 270bullet (Jun 17, 2002)

rward325 said:


> .... it is my opinion you are just trying to thumb your nose and antagonize the people there by inciting people to slow traffic on a Sunday morning.


Agree. 

PCH has very dangerous sections. I feel for those lost and the rest of my post is not related to them, but to other comments on this thread.

When riding PCH from or to the Santa Ana River trail to the Back Bay or farther down to Newport Coast or on down to Laguna, there are stretches of road that you hammer through to minimize your exposure to danger or avoid by taking side streets. Exposing yourself to danger will not change anyone's mind. But if it makes you feel better, go for it. 

What irritates me more is cyclists making themselves targets by running lights, taking up the right hand turn lane at Bayside Drive or at Superior, or going straight while in a transition lane that's going to the right. 

If you want to be treated with respect on the road, stop running the red lights on PCH and disobeying the lane laws (right turn only means you make a right turn - it doesn't mean you go straight).


----------



## Robinonabike (Dec 8, 2011)

Petition signed and shared on Facebook and Socal Trail Riders.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

Robinonabike said:


> Petition signed and shared on Facebook and Socal Trail Riders.


Thank You Robin! Super great


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

270bullet said:


> Agree.
> 
> PCH has very dangerous sections. I feel for those lost and the rest of my post is not related to them, but to other comments on this thread.
> 
> ...


Do you realize that when a cyclist is hit, it is usually because the driver did not see the cyclist, or that the driver was not paying attention to the road? And that this act usually happen while the cyclist is obeying the laws of the road?? 

In fact, it is rare that a cyclist would get hit running a redlight.

This is not to say that it is ok to run red lights. 

But your notion that if cyclists obey the laws, then somehow drivers would respect them for obeying.. and therefore not hit them.. this is a completely dissonant logic. Drivers hit cyclists because the drivers do not see cyclists, and not because the drivers suddenly say to themselves "oh there's a cyclist, a red-light running bastard".. and veer his car into the cyclist.

Your irritation is a sound one, but your logic is completely misplaced.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

amen, brother. :thumbsup:



aclinjury said:


> Do you realize that when a cyclist is hit, it is usually because the driver did not see the cyclist, or that the driver was not paying attention to the road? And that this act usually happen while the cyclist is obeying the laws of the road??
> 
> In fact, it is rare that a cyclist would get hit running a redlight.
> 
> ...


----------



## 270bullet (Jun 17, 2002)

aclinjury said:


> Do you realize that when a cyclist is hit, it is usually because the driver did not see the cyclist, or that the driver was not paying attention to the road? And that this act usually happen while the cyclist is obeying the laws of the road??
> 
> In fact, it is rare that a cyclist would get hit running a redlight.
> 
> ...


So by your logic, we should just run red lights, take up the right hand turn lane and disobey all traffic laws because "[email protected](k it they just going to hit us anyway". And by your logic we should constantly seek out the most dangerous stretches of road and ride it over and over again because those darn motorist need to learn a lesson? 

Yea, I realize that distracted drivers are a problem. But that doesn't exuse the stupid behavior many of us cyclist exhibit. 

Yes - I'm talking to the group of 5 who came up took up the right hand turn lane at Superior causing a car to speed by you and then cut sharply in front of me and my friend as we were riding in the through lane ahead of you. And I'm talking to the guy blocking the right hand turn lane at Bayview causing the lady in the car trying to turn right take her wrath out on me as I sat waiting for the light in the through lane. Your behavior put my life in danger, I don't appreciate that.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

270bullet said:


> So by your logic, we should just run red lights, take up the right hand turn lane and disobey all traffic laws because "[email protected](k it they just going to hit us anyway". And by your logic we should constantly seek out the most dangerous stretches of road and ride it over and over again because those darn motorist need to learn a lesson?
> 
> Yea, I realize that distracted drivers are a problem. But that doesn't exuse the stupid behavior many of us cyclist exhibit.
> 
> Yes - I'm talking to the group of 5 who came up took up the right hand turn lane at Superior causing a car to speed by you and then cut sharply in front of me and my friend as we were riding in the through lane ahead of you. And I'm talking to the guy blocking the right hand turn lane at Bayview causing the lady in the car trying to turn right take her wrath out on me as I sat waiting for the light in the through lane. Your behavior put my life in danger, I don't appreciate that.


I stated: 

_"This is not to say that it is ok to run red lights."_

What part of the above statement was confusing to you that led you to state by my logic it is ok to run reds and act like reckless aholes?


----------



## speedcat (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh my god..
RIP to those killed.
I am just about to rekindle my interest in riding and I live close by.
Be careful out there, guys!


----------

